# Anyone take Acella- NP Thyroid?



## adenure

Hi!

I'm almost 3 months post TT and am on 112 mcg. Synthroid (brand). My levels are normal - TSH .69 and free T4 is 1.2 (upper end of normal). I don't know my T3 or Free T3. 5 weeks ago (on 100 mcg Synthroid) my T3 was slightly below mid-range normal. I was upped to 112 bc my TSH was 6.35 on 100 mcg. Anyway, my endo. says that any symptoms I have aren't due to my hormones as my levels are fine and since Synthroid is well tolerated, he doesn't believe they're bc of my medication. He said he doesn't recommend using dessicated hormone.

Well, although I feel better since having surgery (I have Graves), I don't feel 100% myself. I get headaches, sometimes bad intense pain in my head that lasts a few seconds, I'm somewhat down, sleep comes and goes, I get constricted breathing/ anxiety, just don't feel great. The symptoms are daily, but they come and go. I am exercising and I haven't gained any weight at all. I lose a lot of hair, but that doesn't bother me as much as how I just don't feel good. I can get through my day and do what I have to do, but I don't feel great like I thought I might at some point. I thought I would return to normal "me".

So, I hear that Armour and Naturethroid have reformulated their meds. and bc of cellulose or something they don't seem to work as well. I saw NP Thyroid on Acella's website- does anyone take this? They make a point of saying they aren't reformulated and don't use cellulose. I don't believe it's FDA regulated. I don't know if I want to risk messing up my good hormone levels and what has gone well to see if I'd feel better on natural. I don't know what to do to be honest. I just want to feel well. :sad0049:

Alexis


----------



## webster2

HI, I didn't tolerate Levo well. The TSH was in range but the Frees were not even at the low end. I was experiencing headaches, cold chills, and afternoon burnout. I could not make it through a day of work,could not think clearly, hair was brittle and falling out too. I switched to Nature-throid and feel so much more like myself. I never took it before the reformulation so I don't have anything to compare it to. It works wonders for me.

I am a happy camper!


----------



## webster2

Has your doctor considered some of the other synthetics? I switched at 4 months post surgery.


----------



## Andros

adenure said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm almost 3 months post TT and am on 112 mcg. Synthroid (brand). My levels are normal - TSH .69 and free T4 is 1.2 (upper end of normal). I don't know my T3 or Free T3. 5 weeks ago (on 100 mcg Synthroid) my T3 was slightly below mid-range normal. I was upped to 112 bc my TSH was 6.35 on 100 mcg. Anyway, my endo. says that any symptoms I have aren't due to my hormones as my levels are fine and since Synthroid is well tolerated, he doesn't believe they're bc of my medication. He said he doesn't recommend using dessicated hormone.
> 
> Well, although I feel better since having surgery (I have Graves), I don't feel 100% myself. I get headaches, sometimes bad intense pain in my head that lasts a few seconds, I'm somewhat down, sleep comes and goes, I get constricted breathing/ anxiety, just don't feel great. The symptoms are daily, but they come and go. I am exercising and I haven't gained any weight at all. I lose a lot of hair, but that doesn't bother me as much as how I just don't feel good. I can get through my day and do what I have to do, but I don't feel great like I thought I might at some point. I thought I would return to normal "me".
> 
> So, I hear that Armour and Naturethroid have reformulated their meds. and bc of cellulose or something they don't seem to work as well. I saw NP Thyroid on Acella's website- does anyone take this? They make a point of saying they aren't reformulated and don't use cellulose. I don't believe it's FDA regulated. I don't know if I want to risk messing up my good hormone levels and what has gone well to see if I'd feel better on natural. I don't know what to do to be honest. I just want to feel well. :sad0049:
> 
> Alexis


Armour is wonderful. I have been taking it for many years. I find the revised formulation gives better absorption rate so I am pleased w/ that.

Did you have a good pathology report on your TT?


----------



## adenure

Thanks all  Yes, my pathology was good. Webster2, what levo are you taking? I read so much about the new Armour & Naturethroid being harder to absorb and people having hypo issues with them bc of the cellulose, so I thought Acella might be better.

Alexis


----------



## webster2

I was taking Levothyroxine 125 mcg. Now, am on 2 grains of Nature-throid. I have had absolutely no issues with the NDT at all.


----------



## shirnol

Hi there!
I have been using NP Thyroid for about 7-9 months now and am very pleased with this new medicine. I have suffered for several years using Armour and synthetic meds. I almost feel "normal" again. Actually, I did not realize just how bad I was feeling until I started to feel so much better on NP Thyroid. Does that make sense? Well, I hope they never tamper with this med because it is a total life saver for me. Highest of praise for NP Thyroid.


----------



## adenure

Shirnol!

Tell me more! Seriously, can you sum up your journey on synthetic to natural, doses, timing, how long on each, symptoms- I'm almost 3 mo. post TT & have gone from 100 mcg to 112 mcg (which has normalized my levels). But, yeah, I don't feel great at all. No real outward signs of hypo (no constipation, achy joints or weight gain), but just feeling down, not great- I get headaches, but I just don't feel happy and like jumping into life like I used to. My endo said natural is harder to regulate bc it varies more? What would a 112 mcg on Synthroid be the equivalent of on NP Thyroid? It seems like there aren't as many doses/ grains as Synthroid has? How would I deal with that? Thank you for the positive feedback, please tell me more.

Alexis


----------



## shirnol

Hi Alexis,
I tried to post while at work and I don't think it went through.
I did the Radioactive Iodine abot 11 years ago and have been through a roller coaster of a nightmare since. After trying several meds synthetic and natural, I found Thyrolar helped the most. After about 2 years of feeling somewhat better, they stopped making it. Again I went through another nightmare. First using Amour, after a year on it I was switched to Synthroid 150 mcg and then later added Cytomel 25 mcg. It seemed, again, as though it was helping somewhat. I still felt that cloud of depression and moodiness. My muscles ached and and my joints were swollen and painful. I was always haveing some kind of pain or mental issue going on. About 5 or 6 months ago I stumbled on Acella and tried to research through forums but couldn't find many user reviews. I just decided to try it. I started on 2 grains and almost immediatly started feeling better. I waited a month or so and bumped up to 3 grains (1 grain = 60 mg). Since then I have been feeling like I am almost back to normal. I am staying at this dose. I feel great. I don't have a website that lists all the negative side effects of Synthroid and Cytomel but you should check those. I did not research those meds until I started the research on Acella. If it were me I would try a dose as close to or less than the Synthroid and go from there. Acella has 1/2 grain (30 mg)as well, I would start at 1 1/2 grain (90 mg Acella). By the way everytime I switched meds it seemed my hair would start falling out again. It did not with Acella. I know everyone is different and this is my opinion and what has finally worked for me.


----------



## adenure

Thanks for your response! I have a fear of trying something with T3 and having heart palpitations or recreating a hyper state. Freaks me out. I'm 5' 4", 118 lbs and have a small frame. Medicine usually hits me hard- I guess that's why I only need 112 mcg. of Synthroid for full replacement therapy- I was on 5 mg. of methimazole when I was hyper and in 7 weeks was totally balanced out (unfortunately my liver enzymes were 8 times the normal amount!!! Hence, the surgery). So, I wouldn't want to start with too big of a whammy dose. Could I just stop Synthroid one day and start Acella the next? Have your levels been stable and your symptoms gone? How long have you been on it? I didn't notice if you mentioned- sorry! Please let me know. Thanks!
Alexis


----------



## shirnol

I started the Acella the next day at a smaller dose of what the Synthroid was and have been taking Acella for around 6 or 7 months now. I felt relief almost immediately. I did not wait in between the Synthroid and Acella.


----------



## rose0825

I have been taking it for about a year. My understanding it was a generic for Armour. Armour was recently purchased by Abbott and I had read several people were having inconsistent results after Abbott started making the Armour. Kind of made sense for my symptoms. I have done well with Armour for 10 years and suddenly I was having Hypo symptoms and was wondering if my dose needed increased. Basically the pharmacy subsituted my refill with the NP Thyroid and I noticed right away it dissolved better since I take it under my tongue, and I felt better within a day or two. So for me it worked as good as the old Armour and Abbott about doubled the price of Armour so the NP is about the half the price. My only problem with Natural thyroid is when moving or out of town finding a doctor to prescribe it. Many doctors are useless with Thyroid conditions and go 100% by blood work and still sold on the lie that Synthroid is always better and more consistent. When I find a doctor that has a better understanding of Thyroid conditions I stick with them. I realize I have read some people do fine with Synthroid. I had a new doctor when I moved that demanded I switch to it. It was the worst experience I have ever had. Worse than taking nothing at all. It didn't help at all with my symptoms, my appetite was non existence, I gained 8 lbs the first week even though I had to struggle to eat. I felt horrible and depressed and missed days of work. After 3 weeks of hell , I found a different doctor who immediately switched me back to Armour and started feeling so much better in a matter of days. My best advice is to find a doctor that listens to you, is willing to let you try different things until you find the one that works best for you, and doesn't rely soley on blood tests but takes symptoms and how you feel into account. If they don't do that find a new doctor. Life is too short.


----------



## rose0825

adenure said:


> Shirnol!
> 
> Tell me more! Seriously, can you sum up your journey on synthetic to natural, doses, timing, how long on each, symptoms- I'm almost 3 mo. post TT & have gone from 100 mcg to 112 mcg (which has normalized my levels). But, yeah, I don't feel great at all. No real outward signs of hypo (no constipation, achy joints or weight gain), but just feeling down, not great- I get headaches, but I just don't feel happy and like jumping into life like I used to. My endo said natural is harder to regulate bc it varies more? What would a 112 mcg on Synthroid be the equivalent of on NP Thyroid? It seems like there aren't as many doses/ grains as Synthroid has? How would I deal with that? Thank you for the positive feedback, please tell me more.
> 
> Alexis


Alexis,

I can't tell you how the doses equate from Synthroid to Natural but I can say the Natural Thyroid drugs start working right away, it only takes a few days to feel a difference. I don't think this is true of Synthroid, I think it takes time to start working at its fullest. If the Synthroid has you feeling bad, give the one the natural thyroid meds a try. You have nothing to lose.


----------



## sweetpoison

shirnol said:


> Hi there!
> I have been using NP Thyroid for about 7-9 months now and am very pleased with this new medicine. I have suffered for several years using Armour and synthetic meds. I almost feel "normal" again. Actually, I did not realize just how bad I was feeling until I started to feel so much better on NP Thyroid. Does that make sense? Well, I hope they never tamper with this med because it is a total life saver for me. Highest of praise for NP Thyroid.


I know this is an old post.....but need to know if you still feel the same about NP. I was just started on it...it taste soooo bad. Like cat pee smells


----------

